# MAKA KARATE Bunkai. Grab the elbow and Breaks.



## ice84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi guys new video about my Sifu about Karate Bunkai. Enjoy


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 11, 2017)

Tad confusing that you have a sifu in karate?


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 11, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Tad confusing that you have a sifu in karate?


Yeah.  When did karateka start using the term Sifu?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 11, 2017)

I can't hear what is being said but it looks like techniques rather than 'bunkai' which is the usual term most understand for techniques worked from kata. Is this from a kata, if so which one. It's also unusual uniform for karate.


----------



## ice84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey guys yes I call him sifu because I study his   MAKA system that include karate TKD wing chun Bjj etc my sifu starts his carrer in Karate at age of 6 and was in national team of karate isince 2000 to 2003.

About the term bunkai or the kata I don't know you could ask him directly on YouTube or his fan page www.facebook.com/pietrodirauso .


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 11, 2017)

I've now heard the video and obviously it's not in English. I think if you are going to post videos up it would help if you can answer questions about them.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 11, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Yeah.  When did karateka start using the term Sifu?


My Karate Teacher has a dog named, Sifu.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 11, 2017)

My concern is that a beginner could watch this, and attempt to turn his back on his opponent without a good arm lock.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 11, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> My concern is that a beginner could watch this, and attempt to turn his back on his opponent without a good arm lock.



Man. You would hate Judo.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow. tell him to ease off during a demo. Your partner is just standing there. Don't crank the lock.

Otherwise nice vid.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 11, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Tad confusing that you have a sifu in karate?



A sifu is the guy taking the class. They can also be called Sensei, coach or just use their names.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 11, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Man. You would hate Judo.


Judo-n't know that.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 12, 2017)

drop bear said:


> A sifu is the guy taking the class. They can also be called Sensei, coach or just use their names.



Nope, Sifu is CMA, Sensei is Japanese arts, Korean is something else ( sorry I can't remember) to mix them up would be disrespectful and why would you mix them up? We don't call Australia Austria after all or New Zealand?


----------



## drop bear (Jul 12, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Nope, Sifu is CMA, Sensei is Japanese arts, Korean is something else ( sorry I can't remember) to mix them up would be disrespectful and why would you mix them up? We don't call Australia Austria after all or New Zealand?



So if a Chinese guy did karate what would you call him?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 12, 2017)

drop bear said:


> So if a Chinese guy did karate what would you call him?



Do you mean as the instructor? If so he's Sensei as it's a Japanese art, if he's instructing a Chinese style he's Sifu. It's not the ethnicity of the student/instructor it's the *origin* of the style that determines the nomenclature.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 12, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Man. You would hate Judo.


I think the key words were a BEGINNER trying it.

There's a big difference between someone who's learning from an actual teacher who tells him how and when and being corrected by the teacher and partners, and the contingent of clowns who watch YouTube and trying this stuff when it really matters.

But yeah, not putting stuff online to avoid their idiocy is akin to not making sexual, violent, etc. movies because "kids might see it."  It's not a valid reason IMO.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 12, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Do you mean as the instructor? If so he's Sensei as it's a Japanese art, if he's instructing a Chinese style he's Sifu. It's not the ethnicity of the student/instructor it's the *origin* of the style that determines the nomenclature.



Ok. ultimately what difference does it make? People steal each others culture all the time.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 12, 2017)

It does make a difference. If someone is selling you what they do as genuine karate ( or TKD and BJJ for that matter) then it sends up warnings if they are calling themselves a sifu. If you went to a BJJ class down your road and the Caucasian instructor is shouting out instructions in Japanese and calling himself sifu would you not think that perhaps he doesn't know what he's talking about? Even more so when that BJJ is all mixed up with TKD and karate as the OP says his instructor teaches.

A haka is still a haka whoever does it, doing a haka,  while calling it a Highland reel but then teaching people a sword dance instead would the equivalent I'm talking about.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 12, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> It does make a difference. If someone is selling you what they do as genuine karate ( or TKD and BJJ for that matter) then it sends up warnings if they are calling themselves a sifu. If you went to a BJJ class down your road and the Caucasian instructor is shouting out instructions in Japanese and calling himself sifu would you not think that perhaps he doesn't know what he's talking about? Even more so when that BJJ is all mixed up with TKD and karate as the OP says his instructor teaches.
> 
> A haka is still a haka whoever does it, doing a haka,  while calling it a Highland reel but then teaching people a sword dance instead would the equivalent I'm talking about.



All I look for is if it works. For example the not really Japanese jujitsu is generally better than the proper stuff.


----------



## DaveB (Jul 13, 2017)

drop bear said:


> All I look for is if it works. For example the not really Japanese jujitsu is generally better than the proper stuff.


But how does one new to the martial arts determine if it works?

It's easier to know if someone is mixing terms they should know how to use than if their stuff is the really realz.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 13, 2017)

I occasionally have students call me "sensei" as opposed to "coach" or "professor" or "Tony". I don't chide them for using the wrong language. I know what they mean.

It appears Mr. Di Rauso is teaching his own art (MAKA Fighting System) which is an eclectic blend of arts from different countries, so he's free to choose whatever honorific he feels appropriate for instructors of that art.

As far as the video itself, the setup shown (as in many of his other videos on YouTube) seems to rely on the idea that he is much faster than his opponent. That may often be the case for him, but isn't likely to work out so well for his students.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> It appears Mr. Di Rauso is teaching his own art (MAKA Fighting System) which is an eclectic blend of arts from different countries, so he's free to choose whatever honorific he feels appropriate for instructors of that art.



I'm sure he can choose what he wants to be called just as he can choose what rank he is and how competent he is to teach! However sometimes when things seem a little off such as teaching karate and calling yourself Sifu it can indicate that a bit of research is needed to see if what is taught is actually practicable and workable or whether it's just a mishmash of styles and he's a con. It's just a little warning light.


----------

